# sheet music



## Devon8822 (May 12, 2008)

I am a classical and electric guitarist, and I am wanting to find some sheet music of a bunch of the classics, and analyze them. I buy lots of music for classical guitar but since I just want to go through a ton of orchestra/piano/violin pieces quickly to analyze I am not feeling the need to buy the music. Does anybody know where I can find music online? What I have don't so far is just looked up famous pieces on wikipedia and analyzed the few that have music for the main theme, etc... any help? thanks


----------



## tonyyyyguitar (May 17, 2008)

Heres a couple of big public domain collections

http://icking-music-archive.org/ByComposer.php 
http://www.muslib.se/ebibliotek/boije/indexeng.htm


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

www.imslp.org

Will have to wait a month, but it is the largest colection of sheet music online.


----------



## Devon8822 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it! 

I will have to check them out tomorrow, I am falling asleep too Offenbach (and I mean that in a good way).


----------

